# More decking questions



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, so as Steve Neul mentioned, the Trex hidden fastener leaves a huge gap — much larger than I like, so I’ve got to find another solution. I’m looking for a gap more like 1/8”. It’s never going to see the sun, so there won’t be much expansion (does this stuff even move?).

Today we used the metal single sided clips along one the starter course, and if set right up against a board, the gap is about right. This is them:








So I’m thinking about toe-screwing into the slot along the edge. But - you would only be screwing through the bottom of the groove & that’s what I’m wondering about. And could I use trim head screws?

I’ve looked at the Simpson plug system and too pricey for me.

I really don’t want to face screw, but I’m tempted to get some grey caulk and see how bad it actually looks.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Not sure what your wanting, but have you checked into exterior deck biscuits or have I mentioned this before?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

No, who sells them?

Did some research the Kreg jig can be used in grooved boards, but, looking at the pics, I have to question whether the hole is visible.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

as a contractor, i have certainly installed my share of decks. the absolute nicest is when i have used the hidden fastener system/clips. no offense Steve, just my opinion. guaranteed nicer than any face nails/screws for sure. i would recommend that you go look at some before you reject them. showrooms may have them...

and although you will not likely have much expansion/contraction, i do not believe it would be good practice to butt them tight to each other anyway. again my 0.02


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, Tim. I'm looking for a 1/8 gap. Under a roof, no direct sunlight or rain, just a wash down a couple times a year.

I've exhausted everything I can find about hidden fasteners. I've about decided the heck with it. There is no invisible fastener with less than a 3/16 gap and I'm not sure they're compatible with Trex anyway.

So, I'm thinking of going with the screw and plug method. Starborn has Trex color matched plugs and cheaper than Simpson. 

That said, the outer boards I've face screwed are not very noticeable, so I'm really tempted to just say "screw it" & go with color matched face screws.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I wouldnt use he screws and plug method. Home depot offers the clips for decks..

You don't want the gap? I wouldnt have a deck without it.


----------

